# Searched for help and came across this site :)



## reetooo (23 d ago)

Hi All,

Matt here, married with Children and based in the UK.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

reetooo said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Matt here, married with Children and based in the UK.


Hi Matt, Welcime to TAM!


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Welcome Matt, from another Matt!


----------



## D0nnivain (Mar 13, 2021)

Hi. How can we help?


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

D0nnivain said:


> Hi. How can we help?


FYI:








Seed of doubt has been planted


Ok so this is a complicated one which I'll try and simplify. Based in the UK my wife and I met later in our lives (32 and 37 respectively) and got married in 2016. Both from broken relationships (marriage in her case) we had both been cheated on by our respective partners and vowed never to do...




www.talkaboutmarriage.com


----------

